# Xanadu = ultimate ski shop location?



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2008)

I was thinking about this the other day.  As novel as the idea is of getting my ski jones fix in during July would be, I'm certain I'd be let down by skiing 150 vert indoors.  It wouldn't be worth the travel.  That said, if there was a ski shop there that had demo's for the following season's gear and close out deals from the previous season, how cool would that be?

I'm sure it's probably in the works, but that would be worth the drive and effort IMO.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 26, 2008)

But if you really want to demo something, how much fun will that short run be?  I like a nice long run for demoing, gets me more time to test, and get in a flow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I was thinking about this the other day.  As novel as the idea is of getting my ski jones fix in during July would be, I'm certain I'd be let down by skiing 150 vert indoors.  It wouldn't be worth the travel.  That said, if there was a ski shop there that had demo's for the following season's gear and close out deals from the previous season, how cool would that be?
> 
> I'm sure it's probably in the works, but that would be worth the drive and effort IMO.


to demo in the 

You want to demo in the summer??  Two words for you:  Mount Hood


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> But if you really want to demo something, how much fun will that short run be?  I like a nice long run for demoing, gets me more time to test, and get in a flow.




Trust me, I'd rather take a nice long run, that said, most of the time during the ski season I'm to consumed with actually skiing to stop and try out a set of demo's.  I pretty much always buy my gear in the summer and it usually is last seasons gear though new.  These purchases are usually made through online research, asking questions on here etc.  

I just think it would be a nice option to be able to try before I buy in summer.


Mt. Hood would be the ultimate.......bit ambitious for my wallet these days though, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

Anybody know how much Xandadu will cost?  I'm 1.5 hours away so I'll probably be there for their opening day..


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2008)

first chair?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> first chair?



If possible and on the subject..I expect that they'll charge a pretty high hourly rate so I don't think I'd want to switch between lots of different skis.  It can almost be guarenteed that a ski shop in the Xanadu complex is going to charge full retail or close to it for gear and I doubt demos would be free like demo days at the local mountains.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll meet up with you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2008)

Probably the case at the shop, you are right.  I do think however it would be a good move by the ski companies to have an onsite demo center.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Probably the case at the shop, you are right.  I do think however it would be a good move by the ski companies to have an onsite demo center.



Xanadu would be the perfect spot to finally get on some Pontoons.  We do some work in a cemetery in Lynhurst which has a great view of Xanadu and it's really impressive.  I wonder if they'll have a seeded mogul run..I know they will definitely have some rails and a big booter.  Just don't get o much air or you'll hit your head on the ceiling.  I can also see more affluent area high schools using Xanadu for slalom training for their ski teams.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

I really cant wait.  Ski all day.  Medieval Times for dinner and show.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you're right Deadhead, the perfect chance to get some demo time in.  I'm the same way, too interested in skiing to waste time switching skis during the season..  I wonder how many other people would think the same way though??


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think you're right Deadhead, the perfect chance to get some demo time in.  I'm the same way, too interested in skiing to waste time switching skis during the season..  I wonder how many other people would think the same way though??



My friend and I have the same exact BSL.  We'll go to a demo day together, grab two pairs then keep swapping.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 4, 2008)

i live 20 minutes away. it's getting there. you can see the actual tube ramp now. it's kinda odd looking, but cool.
i have a feeling it is mostly going to be a park setup. i bet it would be $100+ a day.

they'd definitely have a big shop there and new equipment will be expensive, but they will do fine business wise. i can see the shop selling new stuff as well as old gears, meaning let someone trade in old equip for a new equip and sell old equip to someone at a margin. there are many golfshops around here that do that and the shops that are in the golf-ranges are doing fine. 

i just heard that a very well known local ski merchant ( princeton ski shop) is going out of business. i think experienced skiers research more and order it from the net. but, here in the metro NYC, there are always many many beginners and parents that rather pay some more and get professional advise in the shops.  

iirc, the ones in dubai and japan are doing just fine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't wait to ski Xanadu..I wonder what a season pass will cost..I can cruise into New York City for Hookers, Blow, and Corned beer..then hit up Xanadu on the way home..what a wonderful world..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 4, 2008)

I live about a half-hour away from there.  Can't wait to find out what a season pass will cost.  I've also heard that the Snowdome will be open 24hrs a day.  I'm not to sure if that's true on not, but on those nights when I have trouble sleeping, you'll know where to find me!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 4, 2008)

not to nair on anyone's parade here, but I can't believe any of us are considering supporting this place. It the antithesis of everything skiers should stand for. The environmental damage done by this place will be immense. Cooling a palce that size, making snow, all in Mid-Atlantic summer heat? It makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> not to nair on anyone's parade here, but I can't believe any of us are considering supporting this place. It the antithesis of everything skiers should stand for. The environmental damage done by this place will be immense. Cooling a palce that size, making snow, all in Mid-Atlantic summer heat? It makes me sick to my stomach.



The environmental damage caused by Xanadu will be a drop in a gigantic bucket compared to all the other construction and eco disaster SUVs..To be able to ski a short manmade slope indoors on a 95 degree summer day will be priceless.

When I was younger and read about the skidome in Japan I wished there was one closer to home and my wish is coming true.  I' don't see getting a season pass there but I'm sure I'll put in a few days there each summer for shits and giggles..100 runs in the snowdome might even give me a little leg burn if I make alot of turns..


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

I rather see one of these; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZsvWN6E2SM

I would be outdoors (and it would be great if they have those bumps).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I rather see one of these;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZsvWN6E2SM
> 
> I would be outdoors (and it would be great if they have those bumps).



Looks like fun, I'd like to try that!  Especially if they had some nice bumps..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 5, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> not to nair on anyone's parade here, but I can't believe any of us are considering supporting this place. It the antithesis of everything skiers should stand for. The environmental damage done by this place will be immense. Cooling a palce that size, making snow, all in Mid-Atlantic summer heat? It makes me sick to my stomach.



I agree-this project is the polar opposite of what I strive for in skiing. The idea of artificial skiing, smack dab in the middle of one of the ugliest parts of NJ is offensive to me. The environmental impact necessary to have off-season turns with the masses of asses will never be worth it to me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like fun, I'd like to try that!  Especially if they had some nice bumps..



Where can I order that stuff?  ;-)  If I had a short bump run in my yard I would hit it daily!


----------



## jack97 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> If I had a short bump run in my yard I would hit it daily!



If you put that in your back yard, I pay for a season pass (for the summer and fall) just to make that run :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

The carpet skiing doesn't appeal to me as much as a snowdome..there are lots of summer railjams on carpets..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Where can I order that stuff?  ;-)  If I had a short bump run in my yard I would hit it daily!



http://www.snowflex.com

Let me know when you finish building it...


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 18, 2008)

I live about 45 minutes and work about 20 minutes away from Xanadu. I am not sure the skidome, or the project in general, is something i want to support. That being said, I will probably check  it out.

Anyone know when it is slated to open? And where did the "they will have bumps" rumor start? THAT might make it worth it to me, if for nothing other than conditioning purposes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 18, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> I live about 45 minutes and work about 20 minutes away from Xanadu. I am not sure the skidome, or the project in general, is something i want to support. That being said, I will probably check  it out.
> 
> Anyone know when it is slated to open? And where did the "they will have bumps" rumor start? THAT might make it worth it to me, if for nothing other than conditioning purposes.



I've heard late summer or early fall..anything before September first officially counts as days for the 07-08 ski season..

Wow indoor bumps..that would be sweet.  I imagine skiing Xanadu..maybe 10-15 days per off-season for mini ski fixes..


----------

